# Love and near-life experiences



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello, 
Having gotten a bit dissillusioned with things I rediscovered this PDF file in my harddrive. It's about love and the chakras and written by a London based psychiatrist (possibly retired from what I remember) called Andrew Powell. It's an excellent piece and has just reminded me of some of the core concepts of religion and the chakras, of life purpose.

I hope the link works and that you find it useful:
http://www.rcpsych.ac.uk/pdf/powell_04_sep_03.pdf

Love and light
Roz


----------

